# Quebec Recommendations



## mille162 (Aug 3, 2015)

Will be in Quebec this Wed/Thr, looking for recommendations for dinner.

Last time I was up there, I ate at Patente Et Machin (L'affaire est Ketchup was closed Mondays). Looking for something similar in experience, any recommendations?


----------

